

Now Available: Commenting with OpenID - timf
http://blog.disqus.net/2009/07/07/now-available-commenting-with-openid/

======
TrevorJ
Nice to see this still gaining traction. The current growth of diverse login
info that is needed for various sites is petty unsustainable.

